# MARSOC Recruiting video



## Hitman2/3 (Dec 15, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjnsuDXc-T4[/ame]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very cool vid - love the music


----------



## Ravage (Dec 15, 2007)

The song is "Orion", the same one that Metallica played during Cliff Burtons funeral.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 15, 2007)

Uh yeah, everyone knows Metallica in the USA dude ;)


----------



## Ravage (Dec 15, 2007)

Just trying to keep up the conversation....<hits the table with his fingers>


----------



## car (Dec 15, 2007)

Cool vid.


----------



## Lyle (Dec 18, 2007)

"We're sorry, this video is no longer available."


----------



## Ravage (Dec 18, 2007)

Good thing I've saved it on my HD :)


----------



## Ravage (May 8, 2008)

Afghan vid

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nv94FHRv9w"]YouTube - Marine Special Operations[/ame]


----------

